

Ask HN: Where to find learning projects - metadude

Hey there,<p>some background information: I have a business information degree in Germany, working as a software developer for two years now.<p>99% of the time I only have to write simple scripts. I read every book about development, techniques, languages, you name it. I know I have a lot of knowledge, but there is nothing I can work on.<p>People always say &quot;well, just commit to open source projects&quot; which is easier said than done. And while this would be awesome, I want some kind of big picture to work on.<p>Question is: If you have no needs yourself and you are not so smart when it comes to &quot;super cool ideas&quot;, how can I get some bigger projects to work on?<p>Edit: And yes, I am currently looking for another, more challenging job.
======
idProQuo
If you're looking to get coding experience while learning something new,
Udacity has a lot of good courses.

If you're looking for an open source project that's welcoming of newcomers,
Mozilla is pretty huge and makes it pretty easy to get involved, no matter
what language you're experienced in: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Introduction](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Introduction)

